# Kadee (#1- Scale) RC Couplers Installed on S4



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

After my experience with the remote controlled couplers in the gondola, I knew I wanted to proceed with the S4 installation. With remote control couplers on the car and engine, I could eliminate the uncoupling magnets in my switching puzzle.








The first challenge was to find room for the 6 volt battery pack, not an option[/b], so I decided to try using a 7806 voltage regulator. Works great, the regulator only sees a temporary load so I didn’t see the need for a heat sink.



















Mounting the couplers was a matter of making new mounting pads












BTW, I forgot to mention earlier, the package I received from Kadee with the TX & RX, contained a label stating “Proudly made in America[/b]”.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It is pretty unusual today, but all Kadee products are made in the USA. Another reason to convert to Kadee!


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and descriptions. These are really cool. I'm working on an RS3 conversion, this is very interesting...


----------

